# Amazon Delivers Once A Week



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I know a lot of people don't use Amazon but they are now delivering once a week. You pick the day and they will deliver all you orders for the last week on that day.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

haydnguy said:


> I know a lot of people don't use Amazon but they are now delivering once a week. You pick the day and they will deliver all you orders for the last week on that day.


Amazon Prime is €8 per month you get free kindle book, music and videos with free next day delivery much worth the money.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In a way it may not be a bad thing - nominating a delivery day gives the recipient more of a sporting chance of actually being home when the order arrives.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here it is.................................... this is U.S.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Screw Amazon. I'll try my hardest to buy anywhere else. They're too big and powerful. And their album review section is a joke. Same reviews for all different editions of a release.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The new system is basically a great deal for Amazon. If you sign up, they only have to deliver once a week, solving their "last mile" problem and saving them a boatload of cash.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Screw Amazon. I'll try my hardest to buy anywhere else. They're too big and powerful. And their album review section is a joke. Same reviews for all different editions of a release.


I try to avoid them for music as much as possible to support my local store. Elderly couple run the business some weeks I am their only customer. They are very lovely couple I have had them over for tea as they have no family near them.

I do like Amazon for hard to find things. Also Mother enjoys the Alexa speaker especially for recipe help. I do think government needs to look into their employment practice. Large Amazon warehouses in my country and some terrible tale of working there.

Edit

If you are ever in Berlin please tell me I will give you the store address to visit it is very much worth it. They have so much history in the shop.


----------

